
A New Map Traces the Limits of Computation - aburan28
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150929-edit-distance-computational-complexity/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.wired.com/2015/10/major-advance-reveals-limits-
co...](http://www.wired.com/2015/10/major-advance-reveals-limits-
computation/), which points to this.

